# How to auto module upload in kernel 3.1.X

## haneulso

I want to upload modules automatically at boot in kernel 3.1.x.

How can I do it?

Thanks.

----------

## gringo

i suppose you are talking about autoloading modules.

have a look to  -> /etc/conf.d/modules.

cheers

----------

## cach0rr0

if you're asking about loading modules AFTER the root partition has been mounted (e.g. not modules required for booting), as gringo said /etc/conf.d/modules controls which ones get loaded when the 'modules' init script starts up

however if youre asking about loading modules before all of that, such as ones required to get your system to even boot, you'd  need to bundle them into an initramfs

----------

